# Please Please help - advice needed. x x x FET QUESTION



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm in a pickle and REALLY need some advice - otherwise I doubt me or DH will sleep tonight!!    

I'm gonna try to keep this short......I have 2 frosries at the clinic which have waiting on me ovulating this month, we are doing natural so are having no drugs.....thankfully I peaked yesterday and the clinic confirmed ovulation via blood tests today.  My embies were frozen on day three and the nurse at the clinic this morning said it would probs be Saturday when I have my transfer as today is classed as day one, tomorrow day two, and Sat day three.....  HOWEVER, the clinic called tonight to advise me that transfer has been scheduled for Tuesday and that the embryologist would call me on Monday?.  I take it this is to advise how the embies are doing but she mentioned something about allowing time for fertilisation and thats why it's not day 3 but I was in someones house, in the loo trying to be as quick and quiet as possible so I didn't question, I just said OK. (The embies were at the pro-nucleus stage when they were frozen  - I think thats what it's called anyway, the next stage after 8 cell).  

But to be honest I am totally stumped as it's embies not eggs that are being thawed so why even mention fertilisation?  I always thought as the embies were frozen on day 3, they would go back on day three after ovulation - the nurse earlier was of the same opinion) but the head honcho says Tuesday...whats a girl to do?  (except go mad!)  DH, being the sweetie he is, called but they are closed and we are both going gaga with all the 'what if's'....do you guys think it's possilble a mistake has been made? or does this sound about right?  

I would LOVE it if someone could put us out our misery 

Thanks in adance x x x  

Nicola PS i HAVE A 32/33 day cycle incase it makes a difference. 

pps - there has been no talk of blasts.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

only thing i can think of would be if they are planning to take them to blasts


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hiya, I'd ring first thing and get them to go through things with you!! I am going to have unmedicated FET and my understanding was that ovulation occurs 2 days post the peak in hormone (the LH surge) therefore my 5 day blast would be put in 5 days after ovulation which would make it 7 days post the peak LH surge. If that is the case then you should have your embie put back in on monday/tuesday?? I'm not sure what the whole fertilisation thingys about though?? just try not to worry I'm sure it will be fine.

its a confusing process! ema


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks emma and pie - I'm just so confused over the whole thing.  I really hope that 2010 is a great year for us all and that we get lots of good results!!!               

Big hugs and babydust to all. 

x x x x x x

Ps - if anyone else has any ideas PLEASE can you let me know what you think - the more suggestions the better.


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hiya, I think the word 'fertilisation' is confusing you.  I think that was maybe a mistake and she meant dividing.  They usually leave the embryos to carry on dividing for another day or 2 so maybe that is what she really meant?  

I'd def call them back in the morning and ask them to clarify for you.

Lots of luck xxxx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all, 

Well, got the answer to my earlier posting.  It was simple really.......basically my lining wouldnt be thick enough yet.  We need to allow a few days to let that build up before transfer.

Thanks to all who came to my aide and tried to put me out my misery.  

Babydust to you all

Nicola


----------



## Beckwm (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi

I'm on a nat FET also. My embies were put back in 5 days after I got my surge. So, surge on Sat, transfer Wed just gone. They were both 4 days old and had 7/8 cells. I think your nurse def meant dividing, as that's what happened to us: the embryologist left them an extra night to divide as much as poss, to check that they were good enough to go back into me.

I've done 2 rounds IUI and one of IVF/ICSI before now, spanning 5 years. Things I have learnt:
1. always make and receive calls to and from the clinic when you are alone and concentrating  
2. question everything
3. research what you are advised
4. call and call the clinic with all your worries, however small, until you are entirely satisfied with what's being planned - after all they are YOUR embies
5. having said the above, trust your clinic - they are very skilled at what they do
6. be happy!

Hope the above helps. I am day 4 into my 2ww and going insane   . Stupidly done two tests already and of course got BFNs       .

Best wishes,
Beck


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

2 pronucleus stage is normally day 1 - ie they can see that the egg is fertilised but it hasn't started to divide. Our embryos were mostly frozen at that stage, after thaw we waited to day 6, when they were blastocysts, for our FET transfer

The next stage after 8-cell is morula I believe


----------

